
List of Cognitive Biases - spdustin
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cognitive_biases
======
rothosphere
The "women are wonderful effect" seems plausible, but I found the original
study [1] and was disappointed to see that the generalization "people
associate more positive attributes with women compared to men" came from a
sample of 322 college students (probably all from Purdue, the authors'
institution).

Makes me think of a quote from that fantastic paper, "The Weirdest People in
the World" [2]:

> Commonly, there is no demographic information about the participants, aside
> from their age and gender. In recent years there is a trend to qualify some
> findings with disclaimers such as “at least within Western culture,” though
> there remains a robust tendency to generalize to the species. Arnett (2008)
> notes that psychologists would surely bristle if journals were renamed to
> more accurately reflect the nature of their samples (e.g., Journal of
> Personality and Social Psychology of American Undergraduate Psychology
> Students). They would bristle, presumably, because they believe that their
> findings generalize much beyond this sample.

[1] PDF link:
[https://files.eric.ed.gov/fulltext/ED322418.pdf](https://files.eric.ed.gov/fulltext/ED322418.pdf)

[2] PDF link:
[http://hci.ucsd.edu/102b/readings/WeirdestPeople.pdf](http://hci.ucsd.edu/102b/readings/WeirdestPeople.pdf)

